
Open Food Facts, the wikipedia of food, reaches 100K products in 177 countries - teolemon
http://en.blog.openfoodfacts.org/news/know-what-you-eat-open-food-facts-opens-the-data-for-100k-food-products-from-177-countries
======
teolemon
Open Food Facts is a volunteer project, so you can help if you're a coder, a
translator, if you have a fridge and a smartphone :-)

[https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/open-food-
facts/id588797948](https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/open-food-
facts/id588797948)
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.openfoodfa...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.openfoodfacts.scanner)
[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/openfoodfacts/5d...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/openfoodfacts/5d7cf939-cfd9-4ac0-86d7-91b946f4df34)

[http://world.openfoodfacts.org](http://world.openfoodfacts.org)

~~~
aleksejrs
> a fridge and a smartphone

More general: labeled foods (at least with a barcode or name and other
interesting data) and a camera.

~~~
aleksejrs
You can also enter the text from the photos of products others have uploaded.

------
teolemon
We also have a GitHub with the source code for the Android, iPhone apps… at:
[https://github.com/openfoodfacts/](https://github.com/openfoodfacts/)

A data page:
[http://world.openfoodfacts.org/data](http://world.openfoodfacts.org/data) An
API doc at :
[http://en.wiki.openfoodfacts.org/API](http://en.wiki.openfoodfacts.org/API)

